# Blame Jane: Ted Turner's son says Fonda made dad a lib



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Blame Jane: Ted Turner's son says Fonda made dad a lib*

Published February 22, 2013
FoxNews.com










Congressional candidate Teddy Turner (l.) is conservative, and his father, media mogul Ted Turner is liberal, but the two are close. ((Teddy Turner for Congress, Reuters))
Teddy Turner, son of billionaire media mogul Ted Turner and Republican candidate for Congress, said his father's marriage to Jane Fonda prompted his major left turn.
"I was raised in a different time at the Turner household &#8230; a very conservative household with capitalism and all of that kind of stuff," the younger Turner told *Newsmax TV's "The Steve Malzberg Show."*








Teddy Turner is running for Congress in South Carolina, where he faces former Gov. Mark Sanford in a Republican primary. His platform includes opposition to taxes and same-sex marriage and he is a global warming skeptic - all positions his father does not share.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2013/02/22/blame-jane-ted-turners-son-says-fonda-made-dad-lib/#ixzz2Lem7tRW5


----------



## skeet732 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hopefully he also dodged the "sell my soul to the devil" illness that Jane has terminally contracted.


----------

